# sight all the way left...



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a 27/70 mathews dxt, that's adjusted to spec... my sight is way left, no more adjustment and I'm still hitting just left...ATA, BH, cam timing are dead on, a straightedge across the idler wheel is just less than 1/8th off the string at nock, to the rest side. Maxed out my cheapy spring bowscale says 65# or so, though I'm not sure how accurate the scale is...

Shooting Beman ICS hunters 400 with 100gr points, I believe cut 26-5/8". The Beman website says I'm in the range spine wise, but I get a small left tear maxed out that goes away if I back it _way_ down, 4-5 turns out... the centershot has to be close, it looks good if I shoot walking back-

The bow is shooting o.k., but not great. When sighted along the string at rest the pins look about a half inch left of the string, and at full draw I can't really tell if the idler is leaning... if it is, it isn't much-

Though Beman says the spine should be o.k., would a weak arrow group to the left and require me to chase it with my sight, or could it be wheel lean even though the straight edge test says I should be close?

Any thoughts would be appreciated-


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Back in the day i ran into a guy who had the same problem. Sight was all the way out to the left. he could not figure it out. I shot the bow and I hit way-way right. Problem was his draw was way to long and he was preloading his bow arm and shooting left. I see your draw is a 27. Has anyone else shot the bow?

just food for tought.


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

> I see your draw is a 27. Has anyone else shot the bow?


no one else has shot the bow, but your point is well taken. I believe the draw length is right, and fits well.... I had the same sight on my previous PSE at the same draw length and did not have this issue... I'm not saying it isn't me... I'll have to search somebody out to shoot this thing for me- a baseline comparison makes sense.

MB


----------



## 308 (Aug 23, 2004)

Problem was his draw was way to long 

Thats exactly what I was going to say, a little goes along way when talking draw length.


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm 5'-9 1/2, or 69.5"... 69.5 divided by 2.5 gives 27.8, less a half for the loop- when I draw the bow back to the wall with a stiff left arm, my kisser stops about and inch from the corner of my mouth, at which point putting a comfortable bend in my bow arm elbow brings the whole rig back to me... I really think the draw length is o.k.-

I didn't mention that my rest is a WB... is it possible for my centershot to be off and the whiskers just are forgiving enough? The rest is currently about 13/16 off the riser so I hadn't really considered moving it until I understood why the sight was out... would a centershot out to the left give me a slight left tear, seems like it would move my group left? I thought I had the CS close or I wouldn't have started on the sight...

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Did you adjust your nocks so that no vanes pass through the dark portion of the rest?


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

yup, the cock vane gets shot "up", and the hen vanes go either side... I am shooting quickspins, though, which I've read some people have trouble with through a bisket... I have a half dozen of the same shaft fletched with 4"(?) standard vanes, slight helical which i tried and noticed no difference so I don't think that's it...


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

shoot a bareshafted arrow at 20 yards and report back the results.


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

will do...but I have to report I'm closer, but I'm not sure why... after pulling my hair out over this, I bailed yesterday morning and proverbialy started over...took off the WB and resquared the nock (d loop) to the berger hole, aligned the WB to the berger height, and by eye to the limb centerline and to the point of a nocked arrow (instead of measuring as described in the mathews literature... I still have a nock high tear, 1/2 to 3/4" at 6 feet, but the sight is better... not great but I have some adjustment (I'm suspect of my original centershot, even though walking back shooting at a vertical line it originally looked pretty good). I backed the limbs off a full turn, and the the tear remains, but my groups are better at 20 yards... much better. I know there is still something amiss but nowhere near what it was... I suspect the WB is forgiving for the CS and the arrows are acting weak. This is my first attempt at setting up from raw with a WB, I've always had a traditional two prong TM style rest, and the CS was usually obvious-

I'll shoot the bare shaft tomorrow (I usually shoot 6-7am) and report back... like I said it's better, but I'm not exactly sure why...


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

O.k. bareshaft and fletched, generalized, as I shot numerous sets at each distance, and there were a few mixed in that didn't match that listed below ( I blame them on me)...

Indoors:

5 yds- both together, both straight

10 yds- BS 1" higher, both straight

15 yds- BS nock high left, hitting slightly high left of FS

20 yds- BS nock high left, hitting slightly high left of FS

25 yds- BS generally high left, but a few straight and and an occasional low left

High left seems to be the theme... the sight has some adjustment and doesnt "offend" me as much, and groups are decent, especially given my peep is 3/16-1/4 for hunting. I can put 5 fletched arrows in a 3" spot routinely at 20 yards, and better groups to 2 to 2-1/2... I'd ignore the paper tear and hunt with it as is assuming my spitfires group the same (which I assume they will, but haven't moved on to that yet). I'd love to get it shooting bullet holes on paper...but only if it makes it shoot better.

I'm still thinking CS and a "weak" arrow, and would appreciate any feedback as I'm certainly no pro- also, is it possible I may not have the correct size bisket? I bought the one that said carbon arrows, and there is a small (1/16th?) gap above the shaft...

Thanks in advance-

MB


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*sight left side...*

I had the same issue...never ran out of adjustment but was out 3/8" from string and centershot...

My draw was too long...Shot that way for years and never could figure it out.....

Reduced draw length and am dead center now...I think the long draw had me turning my head too far to see through the peep...If that makes sense...


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I didn't think Quikspins were recommended with a WB. Do you have a different set of arrows w/o Quikspins to try? May yield different results...


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like either a centershot (rest) problem, or hand torque. My Switchback has a really thick grip, don't know about DXT.

Sounds like you have walk-back tuned it successfully, yes? Have you broadhead tuned it?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*what ever*

your starting point should be 13/16 inch from the center of the arrow to the riser, with the center of the arrow resting through the rest mounting hole. nocking point 1/8th above 90 degrees


----------



## ShakeN'Blake (May 31, 2009)

it could be that you need to tune your rest one way or the other, the dxt and dren are notrious for lean but it shouldnt affect it that much. also check your form and hand position on the grip, you could be torqing the grip.


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

I appreciate the follow ups... I originally posted this back in September, had only had the bow a few weeks at that point. I basically got things "good enough" and then spent some time shooting it. Took a deer, missed a few but none the fault of the bow ...I didn't want to mess with it during the season, and it was shooting well enough to hunt with, if I'd mind my limitations-

Anyway, here's where I'm at... I think the draw length is o.k., but I have that in the back of my mind. I'm not sure about the quickspins thru the WB, but 4" mild helical vanes shoot the same... still not shooting bullet holes (and the biscuit is wearing a little uneven, so I know something is amiss), but my biggest suspect, now that I've had the bow awhile, is "me", lol. Even not quite right papertuned, if I bear down at 20 yards I can shoot five arrows comfortably in the ten, occasionally four touching, and occasionally three X. I'm still looking to work the "bugs" out (I may be asking for too much, all I know is I'm not quite happy with where it's at), the pins are still off the string too much IMO, but deer season is not the time to tinker. I've ordered a drop away rest to take the WB out of it, and I'm looking into an aftermarket grip because after shooting it a couple of months now, the mathews grip feels fat and seems rounded awkwardly near the heel so that I can't shoot it low wrist like i want to...except if I'm wearing gloves. I think the suede palm gives me grip on the grip if that makes sense. Anyway, looking to go "torqueless" and see if that helps. I know the bow is capable of better, but so am I... I've resisted the temptation to pick up the old PSE...I'm gonna make this work. It's too nice a bow


----------



## azoutback (Mar 24, 2008)

getting a drop away was the best thing you could have done. It helped me alot compared to the buiscit.


----------

